# Acclimatizing shrimp woes.



## Garuf (10 Jan 2011)

Hello, I've never had any luck with shrimp so on getting some bargain bee shrimp I decided to get 6. This morning however my bad luck with shrimp struck again and I found all 6 dead around the algae pellet I'd added to feed them.

I'd drip acclimatized the shrimp for 7 hours nearly 8, half way through emptying half the water from the bucket back into the tank at the end, I'd added a heater and set it so that it read the same as the tanks heater after this I added the shrimp to the tank by netting them out and placing them in. I'd say the water at the time off adding them to the tank was about 70% tank water 30% original water.

I didn't notice any immediate distress, there was no "bolting" of smashing into things or swimming at the surface, they all went off and explored the tank and for the hour or so I observed them they were all fine. I'd not dosed and I hadn't had the co2 on that day either trying to give them a fighting chance but still I get deaths.
Anyone who could give me an insight into where I'm going wrong I'd encourage you to do so as I'd read every thread going and thought I'd cracked it.

Copper? My dosing? Temperature? 
The water from the tap is pretty soft with a ph of 7 tank ph is 5-6ish tank temperature 23c.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Jan 2011)

I'm no shrimp expert but pH 5 to 6 seems pretty low.  What's causing your low pH if you're not dosing CO2?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (10 Jan 2011)

I bet you have a low kh which could be causing the ph to crash specially if you normally use co2 (kh of 3 or lower needs buffering really)


----------



## Garuf (10 Jan 2011)

Ada aquasoil and wood? I'm not sure, my ph always seems to float around that level once it's in the tank?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (14 Jan 2011)

i use seachem reefbuilder 1 teaspoon in my 220L waterbutt gives me a kh of about 6 and ph of about 7.6 which slowly over a week goes to about 7


----------

